# S.Ga. bear guide from N.Ga. perspective



## LanceColeman

OK fellas, I thought i would try and do a lil video how to today and give some of you boys from down south a pointer or two from the perspective of what us boys up here see..

I'm no pro by anymeans, and definately not a movie producer. But I figure I may do a lil more help than harm.
<embed src="http://img829.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Pscoutingtrip" width="480" height="380" allowFullScreen="true" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/>

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

MUST LIST;
Comfortable, supportive hiker style boots (show up in your rubber boots at your own peril) To date if there's been a more comfy pair of good boots made than Danners?? I've not wore them.

Water and snacks; Even though it's not as hot up high as it is down where you boys are; You will dehydrate, you will burn calories.

2 compasses; Why 2?? because when you look at one and think it's lying to you? Pull the other one out so they can BOTH prove yer wrong.

In order to keep your compass from telling you a lie never ever store it in the same pocket, compartment or storage pouch with your cell phone or GPS.

Walkin/hikin stick Worth it's wieght in gold, can stop you from sliding down the hills and help you pull yourself up the hills.

Be prepared to climb. Just relax, take your time and pick a rest point. go to it, rest, pick another one.

We're a week from opener. White oaks are NOT raining acorns. Some are dropping a few but it take smore than a few acorns on the ground to keep a bear on the ground. Forget the mt. oaks, forget the red oaks (yes I know they're on the ground) If there's whiteoaks in the area thats where the bears are. And between 2700 and 3000 feet the bears are climbing for the acorns.. 

dug up yellow jacket nest, flipped rocks, tore up stumps and logs are sure signs you're going in the right direction..... keep traveling until you find the oaks...

They travel the tops of the ridges.... get up there and travel them as well. All this video was taken in around 1,000yds of ridgeline. Thats not 1,000yds from the truck.. thats AFTER I hiked over two, and managed to climb up there this was found in that distance.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Good stuff Lance, I kinda like that last tree, hint hint.


----------



## Apex Predator

Lance, I'm lookin' eye-to-eye with you brother!  I can feel the force!


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Good, good stuff!


----------



## LanceColeman

Oh by the way....... I found me something to do whilst yall are huntin stinkin bears.

Found where a hogs been cleanin up under oaks where some bears been climbin and vacuumin up the ground under a red oak.

Hogs don't hang around bears much....unless they don't see the bears as a threat........ what type hogs don't see bears as threats?? The kind that leave rootin paths 10" wide, and chew off sassafrass roots as thick as ya wrists....... B-I-G mature boars.

I've killed ans saw a couple hammers up there. I purdy sure i might just know where this fellas a nappin.


----------



## Gumbo1

Good Info.


----------



## Hawg Daddy

Good video Lance sure wish I could make it up there to remove one of them stinkers for ya'll.


----------



## hvickers2

Posted this in my other thread with no response. Any of yall shoot em out the tree like they do mtn lions out west?


----------



## LanceColeman

Them Mt. lions usually 30-40' up a spruce, not 60-80' up an oak.

I shoot traditional bows..... Not gonna try and thread through oak limbs 60' in the air to try and shoot one out...... matter of factly I aint fond of shootin em period (just like other people to kill em out my huntin spots!) it can be done. I know a fella here that stalks to kill em with his smoke pole and usually shoots em out the trees....

My suggestion would be to *IF* you can keep trees between you and the bear long enough to get close to the tree (remember how well you can see sittin up in yer tree stand right?) To ease up and wait for him to come down...... just remember he's not going to hit the ground, stop stretch, and pose. he'll have a purpose.... which is "I'm done in the tree now it's time to leave."


----------



## Robert Warnock

Great job, Lance, very informative


----------



## j_seph

We have noticed a lot and I mean a lot of activty along the creeks, almost like they are using them as roadways.


----------



## tommy jacobs

Thanks man, Information was very helpfull !


----------



## Wes

Where was that last tree? I would like to go see it for myself


----------



## NorthGaHunter

Nice video.  In years when there are no white oaks, they will climb red oaks...specifically black oaks.


----------



## Thunder Head

Dang Lance,
 I just learned more about scouting for bear in 10 minutes than in the last couple of years.
 Thanks alot


----------



## badkarma

Great video.  I have seen the limbs like that before, but had no idea.  Wow.


----------



## SOSMAN

*Thanks Lance*

I'm with Thunder Head I actually feel as though I learned more from your video than all the magazines I've read. Might even feel like I know what I'm doing when I go Bear hunting this year,,,  Nah , I'm still just kidding myself if I think that. But still a great video.


----------



## Rev.432

great video, real good info, thanks for shareing.
good hunting.
God Bless!!!


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Really nice video, I enjoyed it.  Most all of the little bit of bear hunting I have done has been with dogs, years ago, when it was legal in Florida.  I never learned too much about bear sign and the food of choice down there was palmetto berries. I have seen bear sign in my time but it was very obvious, like perfect tracks in mud or on a dirt road, rolled over logs and really torn up tree trunks. I have watched your video a couple of times, you should consider making a full length video and market it, you know, an outdoorsman "how to" video.


----------



## hvickers2

the vid wont pull up on my comp or my phone. really interersted in watching it.


----------



## country boy

great info thank you now i will have an idea what i'm looking for b/c this is gonna be my first time bear hunting


----------



## robert carter

Good stuff Hillbilly. Enjoyed that.I`m gonna make it up there one day Lord Willing.RC


----------



## pnome

Wow.   Thanks for posting this.  Really.


----------



## Milkman

I was reading up on bear hunting and ran across this.   

All I can say is WOW !!   Lance you are the man !!

I have never seen a better, more informative explanation of what to look for in bear scouting, or any other scouting for that matter.

Thanks for posting this................ this is what Woody's is all about. 

I would be glad to make this a sticky thread if yall would like ??


----------



## Etoncathunter

This is a great post and I think it would make a great sticky. I've been reading on here and other places now for almost 2 seasons and I think I learned more from that video than I have over that time. Just something about seeing it as it's explained.


----------



## jerry russell

Good Stuff.


----------



## Marlin_444

Really good stuff!!!


----------



## soopadoopa

Thanks Lance! I'm headed up around Clayton this coming week and your video is exactly what I needed.


----------



## johnweaver

Like the man said,"This is what Woody's is all about, sportsmen helping sportsmen."  I wish someone would do a video like this on deer sign and hog sign so we could learn the difference when we see it in the woods. Would be a great service to the younger folks and I could  use it in my Hunter Education Class.  That way every young person who goes thru the class could get some  Practical Knowledge about hunting and scouting when going thru the class. Thanks Lance I know this video is a couple of years old but its just as good as the day you made it!!!!


----------



## Hunter454

OK, Y'all caught me I just now read the stickys after being a member for a few years, this is an awesome video 
Thanks Lance


----------



## brandonsc

awesome video


----------



## Davec9

Great video Lance...  that's great info man!


----------



## Sanbur in MO

That's Purdy good Coleman   Fergot you was from Ga    Trapperjohn from Mo


----------



## dgriffin0745

*Bear sign video*

I have been hiking all over several wmas and national forest trying to get my first bear. I've seen a few and found some sign but I really want to watch this video. I couldn't get the video to pull up... Any chance I can find it on YouTube or have you send it to me?


Thanks


----------



## dgriffin0745

This is some great information. I would love to watch the video, but it will not load for me. Is there any chance it is on YouTube or is there another link for it?

Thanks


----------



## Yotes

I can't see the video on my phone


----------



## Dsherrer711

Can anybody help me find a way to watch this video?

The link doesn’t work and the video is not embedded. Would really appreciate any help.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Dsherrer711 said:


> Can anybody help me find a way to watch this video?
> 
> The link doesn’t work and the video is not embedded. Would really appreciate any help.


I think the video is gone. If I read the link right it's from one of those old file/image/video sharing sites. From the old pre YouTube days. Stuff didn't stay there permanently like it does on YouTube. They were always purging old accts to free up server space.


----------



## Dsherrer711

10-4 I figured it’s long gone. Thanks anyway!


----------

